# Ace Happy



## JDenz (Jun 22, 2004)

Ace has to be happy that his boy Kenny won.  Kinda ho hum fight, the only thing that I was surprised at is that at 218 Ken was able to push around Kimo who was in the 240's.  Other then that the fight went pretty much as expected,  While it makes Primo happy the Mir, Sylvia fight should have been the main event.


----------

